

How a Post-9/11 Law Can Get You Arrested for Your Emoji Choices - pmcpinto
http://www.buzzfeed.com/nicolasmedinamora/how-a-post-911-law-can-get-you-arrested-for-your-emoji-choic

======
tantalor
The emoji charge won't stick, but the drug and weapons violations will,

 _Since the bar to obtain an arrest warrant on charges of making terroristic
threats is only probable cause of the author’s intent, the NYPD could
potentially arrest anyone who makes anti-cop statements, even if they come in
the form of emojis._

~~~
dragonwriter
> Since the bar to obtain an arrest warrant on charges of making terroristic
> threats is only probable cause of the author’s intent, the NYPD could
> potentially arrest anyone who makes anti-cop statements, even if they come
> in the form of emojis.

Mere anti-cop statements are probably insufficient to be even probable cause
for arrest for the offense of terroristic threats, and, using that as a
pretext to punish expression of a particular viewpoints -- a protected right
under the First Amendment -- would seem to be a federal crime (to wit,
"deprivation of rights under color of law", 18 USC Sec. 242.)

